# Beginner question regarding jigsaws



## Brittany (Dec 21, 2011)

I am learning how to build furniture and am on a budget. I am currently attempting to make some table legs out of 4x4s. I was given a Dremel 4000 to use for sanding and such, but as far as cutting I didn't have much. I went to Lowe's and the salesman recommended a Skil jigsaw with longer blades, totaling around $40. The problem, though, is that I don't know if it's the saw or the user that is working incorrectly.

The wood is Alaskan yellow cedar. Even though I bought the longest blades, it still does not go all the way through the wood but the salesman said that shouldn't matter, that I could turn the wood the other way to complete the cut. However, the jigsaw hardly cuts through the wood at all. It took about 30 seconds to make an inch long cut. I'm afraid to apply more pressure for fear of the blade breaking on me. Is the issue most likely that the blade does not cut all the way through, is the wood bad, or should I actually be applying more pressure? If the latter, how do I know if the blade is about to break?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are trying to roll a boulder uphill*

They go much faster downhill :yes:
A good jigsaw, a Bosch, will have difficulty sawing a 4 x 4, but at the least you should use a good blade like these:
Amazon.com: Bosch T234X Progressor Wood Blade (5-Pack): Home Improvement
they are 4" long and should do it. 
It's frustrating to hear a beginner that is struggling with tools that are not the best for the application and under budget limitation as well, I feel your pain...
Jig saws will cut straight lines, but it's an acquired skill and requires top notch equipment and blades.
A hand held circular saw will do a better job and easier, but are somewhat dangerous for a beginner starting out.
Power tools are inherently dangerous as they cut things...most anything that come in contact with the cutter/blades. 
A hand saw will do the same task and in your case I would recommend a Japanese type "pull" saw, about $30.00 or so.

Like the top one here: http://www.nextag.com/japanese-pull-saw/compare-html

Best of luck to you, :yes: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brittany said:


> I am learning how to build furniture and am on a budget. I am currently attempting to make some table legs out of 4x4s. I was given a Dremel 4000 to use for sanding and such, but as far as cutting I didn't have much.


 







You state..._"as far as cutting I didn't have much"_. What tools do you have and what are your skills. I would say for cutting 4x4's a jig saw is not the tool to use. There are tools/machinery designed for the safe machining of wood. For that thickness, a bandsaw would be one of them.


You might resign yourself to what extent you care to get involved in woodworking, and then you can plan for using the proper tool. For now, I would recommend a common western handsaw. It's the one that looks like a carpenters saw. There is a variety of blade designs that go from a smooth cut to an aggressive one. Used properly, can give acceptable results.













 







.


----------



## Brittany (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to return the jigsaw and get a hand saw instead


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Check and make sure blade is in right. Teeth to the front.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

A jig saw certainly isn't the right tool at all, I would be surprised if you didn't burn both the wood and blade up, especially if you're not getting all the way through the 4x4. Is it even possibly to cut with a jig saw if you're not clearing the bottom of the workpiece? I'd be scared to try. It seems like the guy at home depot has a screw loose if he recommended that.

I'd recommend going the hand saw route or picking up a circular saw. You'd still have to take a pass on both the top and bottom with a circular saw, but it sure sounds a lot safer and leas aggravating than your current path.

If you are really on a budget, in sure you could find a circular saw in craigslist or a garage sale, but they're not much more expensive than a jig saw new.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Brittany said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to return the jigsaw and get a hand saw instead


If you can afford to keep the jigsaw for future use, it may be worthwhile for projects that call for that type of tool.












 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I have and use a jig saw.POS black & decker but comes in hand when need be. 
Like c-man said keep the jig saw.


----------

